# Indy Strap it On



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Not your plows as we are currently according to sources suppossed to get 8.8 in of snow. However, I thank we will get screwed again.


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

SURE we are HAHAHA


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

the big one thats suppose to hit tonight/tomorrow will bring the strap on pain. we wont end up with ****. time to wash wax and put the plow up for the winter..


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds like replay of the same forecast over and over. Radar shows snow over my place for over 2 hrs now and havent seen a single flake yet! I guess the air is still too dry. Not sure how we got stuck on this same storm track, but it sucks! Gets freezin-ass cold, then it warms up to sleet and then keeps warming up to rain. I had the first REAL snow all year on Wednesday morning. It was 3" of powder. That came from a clipper system that was only supposed to be flurries!


----------

